# Airlines Relaunching Flights to the Caribbean



## RNCollins (Jul 12, 2020)

I usually post airline travel information under the _Vacation Travel Information Forum. _There have been a number of airlines that are starting to service the Caribbean again. I compiled this post because I believe these flights will be helpful listed in the _Caribbean Forum._


*American Airlines Resumes Saint Lucia Flights*








						American Airlines Resumes Saint Lucia Flights
					

American Airlines Resumes Saint Lucia Flights  By Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / www.caribjournal.com / July 9, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/07/09/american-airlines-saint-lucia-resumes/  “American Airlines has returned to Saint Lucia.  The airline relaunched its flights...




					tugbbs.com
				





*JetBlue’s New York-Guadeloupe Flights to Relaunch in November*








						JetBlue’s New York-Guadeloupe Flights to Relaunch in November
					

JetBlue’s New York-Guadeloupe Flights to Relaunch in November  By Caribbean Journal staff / Caribbean Journal / caribjournal.com / July 7, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/07/07/guadeloupe-flights-jetblue-november/  “JetBlue will be relaunching its service from New York to Guadeloupe on...




					tugbbs.com
				





*American Airlines Begins Big Caribbean Relaunch*








						American Airlines Begins Big Caribbean Relaunch
					

American Airlines Begins Big Caribbean Relaunch  By Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / caribjournal.com / July 7, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/07/07/american-airlines-begins-big-caribbean-relaunch/   “American Airlines kicked off a major relaunch of service to the Caribbean...




					tugbbs.com
				





*Major Airlines Return to The Bahamas*








						Major Airlines Return to The Bahamas
					

Major Airlines Return to The Bahamas  By Caribbean Journal staff / Caribbean Journal / www.caribjournal.com / July 3, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/07/03/bahamas-major-airlines-return/      Island Time Villas George Town, Great Exuma, Bahamas Interval International Code: HWM   Getaways




					tugbbs.com
				





*Virgin Atlantic Is Returning to the Caribbean*








						Virgin Atlantic Is Returning to the Caribbean
					

Virgin Atlantic Is Returning to the Caribbean  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/06/22/virgin-atlantic-caribbean-returning/  “Virgin Atlantic will be returning to the Caribbean, the carrier announced.   On Aug. 1, Virgin will resume flying from London Heathrow to Barbados, kicking off a...




					tugbbs.com
				





*JetBlue is Relaunching Flights to Turks and Caicos*








						JetBlue is Relaunching Flights to Turks and Caicos
					

JetBlue is Relaunching Flights to Turks and Caicos  By Alexander Britell / Caribbean Journal / www.caribbeanjournal.com / June 24, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/06/24/jetblue-is-relaunching-flights-to-turks-and-caicos/  “JetBlue Airways is making its return to the Turks and Caicos...




					tugbbs.com
				





*JetBlue Is Adding New Flights to St Thomas, Puerto Rico*








						JetBlue Is Adding New Flights to St Thomas, Puerto Rico
					

JetBlue Is Adding New Flights to St Thomas, Puerto Rico  By Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / www.caribjournal.com / June 19, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/06/19/st-thomas-puerto-rico-jetblue-new-flights/  “JetBlue is launching a Caribbean expansion beginning in August...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 12, 2020)

*Winair Relaunches Aruba, St Barth Flights*









						Winair Relaunches Aruba, St Barth Flights - Caribbean Journal
					

St Maarten-based Caribbean airline Winair has resumed operations, following the reopening of St Maarten’s Princess Juliana International Airport this week.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 16, 2020)

*Air France Relaunching St Maarten, Punta Cana Flights*









						Air France Relaunching St Maarten, Punta Cana Flights - Caribbean Journal
					

Air France is adding more Caribbean routes to its flight schedule in September an October, the carrier said this week in a statement.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 16, 2020)

*American Airlines Relaunches Aruba, St Vincent Flights*









						American Airlines Relaunches Aruba, St Vincent Flights - Caribbean Journal
					

American Airlines has relaunched more routes to the Caribbean, part of a broader restart of service to the region, with service to Aruba and St Vincent.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 29, 2020)

*American Airlines Relaunches Flights to Turks and Caicos*









						American Airlines Relaunches Flights to Turks and Caicos - Caribbean Journal
					

American Airlines has kicked off its latest relaunch of service to the Caribbean, this time with a pair of routes to the Turks and Caicos Islands.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 29, 2020)

*InterCaribbean Airways Adding More Eastern Caribbean Flights*









						InterCaribbean Airways Adding More Eastern Caribbean Flights - Caribbean Journal
					

Turks and Caicos-based InterCaribbean Airways is expanding its network in the Eastern Caribbean. The company announced new connecting services.




					www.caribjournal.com
				







_InterCaribbean Airways_
Photo: www.caribjournal.com


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 13, 2020)

*St Thomas Is Getting New Nonstop Flights on United Airlines*

By Caribbean Journal Staff / www.caribjournal.com / August 3, 2020









						St Thomas Is Getting New Nonstop Flights on United Airlines - Caribbean Journal
					

United Airlines is launching its newest Caribbean route next month, new scheduled service from Newark to St Thomas in the United States Virgin Islands.




					www.caribjournal.com
				




“United Airlines is launching its newest Caribbean route next month, new scheduled service from Newark to St Thomas in the United States Virgin Islands. 

United will be operating the route four times each week, with roundtrip service on Sundays, Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays, according to the company. 

The new flights will kick off Sept. 3. 

United is also adding a pair of new routes to Puerto Rico, with new service from both Chicago and Washington-Dulles to San Juan’s Luis Munoz Marin International Airport....”

View attachment 24873
A Charlotte Amalie, St Thomas street on a sunny day
Photo by eskystudio / www.shutterstock.com


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 13, 2020)

*St Thomas Is Getting New Nonstop Flights on United Airlines*









						St Thomas Is Getting New Nonstop Flights on United Airlines
					

St Thomas Is Getting New Nonstop Flights on United Airlines  By Caribbean Journal Staff / www.caribjournal.com / August 3, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/08/03/st-thomas-united-airlines-flights-new/  “United Airlines is launching its newest Caribbean route next month, new scheduled...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 13, 2020)

*Air Canada Is Returning to Grenada*









						Air Canada is Returning to Grenada
					

Air Canada is Returning to Grenada  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/08/04/air-canada-returning-to-grenada/  “Air Canada is making its return to Grenada next week [August 10, 2020].  The carrier will resume scheduled flights to Grenada’s Maurice Bishop International Airport on Aug. 10...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 15, 2020)

*British Airways to Launch Daily Barbados Flights From Heathrow*









						British Airways to Launch Daily Barbados Flights From Heathrow
					

British Airways to Launch Daily Barbados Flights From Heathrow  By Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / www.caribjournal.com / August 14, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/08/14/barbados-british-airways-heathrow/  “British Airways will soon be serving Barbados with year-round...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 16, 2020)

*Air Canada Returns to Martinique*









						Air Canada Returns to Martinique
					

Air Canada Returns to Martinique  By Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / www.caribjournal.com / August 10, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/08/10/air-canada-returns-to-martinique/  “Air Canada has resumed its flight service from Montreal to the island of Martinique.  The carrier...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 6, 2020)

*Air France Expanding Flights to Guadeloupe, Martinique*









						Air France Expanding Flights to Guadeloupe, Martinique
					

Air France Expanding Flights to Guadeloupe, Martinique   By Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / www.caribjournal.com / Aug 31, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/08/31/air-france-guadeloupe-martinique-flights/  “Air France is increasing its service to the French Caribbean...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 6, 2020)

*From St Maarten to Cuba, Air Transat Is Expanding in the Caribbean*









						From St Maarten to Cuba, Air Transat Is Expanding in the Caribbean
					

From St Maarten to Cuba, Air Transat Is Expanding in the Caribbean  By The Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / www.caribjournal.com / Aug 26, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/08/26/st-maarten-air-transat-cuba-caribbbean/




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 22, 2020)

*JetBlue Adding New Flights to Jamaica, Puerto Rico*









						JetBlue Adding New Flights to Jamaica, Puerto Rico
					

JetBlue Adding New Flights to Jamaica, Puerto Rico  By Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / www.caribjournal.com / Sept 15, 2020  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/09/15/jamaica-jetblue-puerto-rico-new/   JetBlue planes on tarmac at JFK International Airport in Queens, New York City...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 29, 2020)

*WestJet’s Caribbean Return*









						WestJet’s Caribbean Return
					

WestJet’s Caribbean Return   https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/09/27/jamaica-cancun-westjet-returning/




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 5, 2020)

*United Airlines’ Big Caribbean Relaunch*









						United Airlines’ Big Caribbean Relaunch
					

United Airlines’ Big Caribbean Relaunch  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/10/04/united-airlines-caribbean-relaunch/   Photo by EQRoy / shutterstock.com




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 11, 2020)

*American Airlines Relaunches Bahamas, Grenada, Barbados *









						American Airlines Relaunches Bahamas, Grenada, Barbados Flights
					

American Airlines Relaunches Bahamas, Grenada, Barbados Flights  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/10/09/bahamas-barbados-american-airlines/   Shroud Cay, Exuma Cays Land & Sea Park, Exumas, Bahamas Photo by Daniel Sockwell




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 22, 2020)

*British Airways Relaunches Heathrow-Barbados Flights*









						British Airways Relaunches Heathrow-Barbados Flights
					

British Airways Relaunches Heathrow-Barbados Flights  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/10/20/barbados-british-airways-heathrow-2/   St Nicholas Abbey, St Peter, Barbados  Photo by Andy Glenn / www.shutterstock.com




					tugbbs.com
				





*American Airlines is ramping up USVI service*









						American Airlines is ramping up USVI service
					

The move is response to strong travel demand from the U.S. mainland, according to the USVI's tourism minister.




					www.travelweekly.com


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 29, 2020)

*JetBlue Just Launched a New Flight to St Maarten*









						JetBlue Just Launched a New Flight to St Maarten
					

JetBlue Just Launched a New Flight to St Maarten  https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/11/26/st-maarten-jetblue-flight-new/




					tugbbs.com


----------



## moonstone (Nov 29, 2020)

And sort of in the Caribbean.....  WestJet has now cancelled all of it's flights to Belize from Canada for this winter.  I have also heard Air Canada is doing the same but not verified it.  
We just had our 3rd flight for this winter cancelled by WestJet so we rebooked on Delta with a stop in the USA, not our first choice but it gets us there. Now to try to get a refund!


~Diane


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 17, 2021)

Here’s a link to a post in the Travel Forum listing some new flights avail to the Caribbean.

Information obtained from the The Caribbean Journal.









						New flights available to the Caribbean
					

Here are some new Caribbean flights:  https://www.caribjournal.com/2021/01/12/bahamas-delta-american-flights-more/   https://www.caribjournal.com/2021/01/04/aruba-jetblue-new-flights-newark-liberty/   https://www.caribjournal.com/2020/12/16/cancun-frontier-airlines-caribbean-expansion/




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 19, 2021)

*American Airlines, Delta Relaunching Flights to Bonaire*









						American Airlines, Delta Relaunching Flights to Bonaire
					

American Airlines, Delta Relaunching Flights to Bonaire  https://www.caribjournal.com/2021/01/18/american-airlines-bonaire-flights-delta/   Kaya Grandi (main street), Kralendijk, Bonaire Photo by StephanKogelman / www.shutterstock.com




					tugbbs.com


----------

